# New Rheems XR90



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Have anyone heard of these water heaters.. XR90 these little guys pack a big punch! 30 gallon gas water heater that has a 3" B-vent pipe that put out 90 gallons of hot water in the 1st hour and 60 gallons the 2nd hour. Look out A.O Smith your Vertex just got sized up by some one smaller.... :whistling2:

By the way I'm installing my 1st one next week. I will try to remember to get a picture..


----------



## Mpls Jay (Jan 1, 2011)

3KP said:


> Have anyone heard of these water heaters.. XR90 these little guys pack a big punch! 30 gallon gas water heater that has a 3" B-vent pipe that put out 90 gallons of hot water in the 1st hour and 60 gallons the 2nd hour. Look out A.O Smith your Vertex just got sized up by some one smaller.... :whistling2:
> 
> By the way I'm installing my 1st one next week. I will try to remember to get a picture..


NO standing pilot heaters after 2013. These are the wave of the future.
Asked a rep why they need B vent ("Because.")...And seems as though they have a real short allowable distance to the chimney..Yes...with a draft inducer because of the cool flue temps.
Let us know. I am dealing with a small Pizza place with a TURD
of a Bosch tankless. Heat exchanger , 2 sensors and the hyro...electricity making thingy all died at one time.3 or 4 year old unit!
Really?.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

Bradford has a 30 gallon and a 55 gallon with a mixing valve, it is awesome, supposed to compet with the tankless.

Solved a ton of hot water demand issues for me in the past. Havent seen Rheems, but will research now, thanks for the heads up!


Its kind of like the Bradford, but the bradford doesn't have a fan or need the 110v.


----------



## Mpls Jay (Jan 1, 2011)

So did this go in??


----------

